

The Overlooked Benefits of Making Yourself Busy - kawai17
https://www.getdonedone.com/the-overlooked-benefits-of-making-yourself-busy/

======
QuercusMax
One of the most miserable things ever is to be in a position where you have to
make yourself _appear_ busy, even when you have no actual work to do.

I had a few positions like that in college, and eventually just started
working on some quasi-work-related coding tasks to amuse myself and keep
myself occupied. I'd much rather have actual work to do all day long rather
than spend my time browsing HN or doing make-work tasks.

